# Hello from Glasgow



## damiand (Aug 16, 2016)

New member looking for advice and guidance


----------



## damiand (Aug 16, 2016)

wondered if anyone has a recommendation for a ~£500 HX E61 machine


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi damiand, welcome from another Glasgow member, few of us on here. Any machines you were thinking of?


----------



## windhoek (Aug 23, 2016)

A fellow Glaswegian here, so hi from me too


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi windhoek always good to have fellow glaswegians, maybe use introduction to let us know a bit about your coffee journey


----------



## windhoek (Aug 23, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Hi windhoek always good to have fellow glaswegians, maybe use introduction to let us know a bit about your coffee journey


Cheers GCG









I've posted a new thread (though in the wrong place, but thankfully someone kindly moved it to the correct forum), but my coffee journey is brief to say the least. Instant till I hit my 40s>Bialetti and ground coffee for the last 2-3 years>Bialetti and beans for the last month>now looking at electronic grinders. The end... for the time being


----------

